# Welcome to the Feral Cats Forum!



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks to Rosalie's suggestion we now have a Feral Cat section!
Happy Chatting to ALL of US


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I was waiting for one of you to notice. 
I was dying to post, but felt that the honors should be left to those of you who really are doing so much for all those feral kitties. 
I'm happy you guys have a place to post exclusively! 
I'm be stopping by to see what I can learn!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Julie
Feral Cats need the support and ideas coming from all the MEMBERS of the CAT FORUM. 
We have the power to touch their lives either we are physically present in their lives or not.
I know that through this section we can debate more in depth problems that need better solutions regarding feral cats' lives.
I am very happy this section came to being - thank you to all involved knowingly or unknowingly 

ps I hope to see you around here often, Julie - you are steady as a rock and enjoy your posts very much.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Ioana - you are the sweetest thing! 

Okay, so where is everybody??? I guess it has only been a few hours! :wink:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Here, I'm here today  ! Was out-of-town yesterday..am so happy we have a Ferals forum now. We can learn so much from all of us and so better help homeless kitties.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Thoughts of a feral*

Some of you may have already seen this. It makes me cry everytime I read it.

Thoughts of a Feral
by Annette Easdon

Dedicated to all of the kind and caring people who give the lonely ferals a little care, a little love, and little hope.

I sit beneath the bushes as she fills my dish each day,
I only venture out to eat when she has gone away,
I know it will upset her when I turn away and hide,
As every day she tries her best to get me by her side,
I wish that I could let her know that I don't want to run,
And hope that she will understand it's nothing that she's done,
I'd like to have her stroke me and pat my weary head,
But fear will overcome and I'll run and hide instead,
for all the kindly people who feed the strays each day,
I pray the Lord will care for them as they have cared for me.

I found this on www.petrescue.com site.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is so heart breaking Patsy. It brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Don't you see the ferals you know when reading it? And all the ferals in the world. That part when they watch for you to be away so they can get to their dish, or they hiss. I'm sure they are saying thank-you for being so kind to us.

Hearbreaking indeed, thank-you for sharing it.


----------

